

The Gates-Funded Toilet Of The Future - rblion
http://www.fastcoexist.com/1680926/the-gates-funded-toilet-of-the-future#1

======
willyt
This doesn't seem to have any advantages over a simple composting toilet which
is pretty standard technology. Surely this article is missing something out?.
Otherwise this is a massively overcomplicated solution to a problem which
could be solved with local skills and a bit of training rather than a computer
controlled nanotech which needs to be shipped half way round the world.

------
drue
Solar panels, sublevel required under toilets, multiple tanks, electrodes.. It
will need to be simplified and miniaturized dramatically to be viable - but it
seems possible.

It sounds like the solar panels are oversized, and mounting it on a motor is
particularly gratuitous. They mentioned batteries, but I don't know why they
would be necessary. Couldn't the waste be queued up until daylight to be
processed?

However, it's clear they're simply proving the technology. The question is,
can it be manufactured and packaged efficiently and compactly.

------
pstuart
It's a problem worth addressing but it seems to be overly engineered,
expensive and out of touch.

As noted in the comments, composting toilets have already solved the problem
and are much cheaper and more reliable.

